# Sales and BDM opportunities in Sydney and Melbourne



## salah (Dec 10, 2012)

Our company is looking for a full time self-starter who can build and manage his pipeline and complements our expert BDM team. If you have the horse power and desire to do something big and to take this challenge, hit high standard and grow fast with the company, send your resume to jobs at our companies site training-choice. Include a write-up on your significant impact in your current job.
The company realizes that an aggressive compensation package is to be offered to continue building a team of achievers.


----------

